# GTA Golden Retriever Meet



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok, I AM off on Monday so if anyone wants to come to my house for a couple of hours and let their dogs run around in the fields, post here.

I will PM people my address. I'm gonna say from Noon to 2pm. 

:wavey:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I guess there was too little notice for everyone... 

Well maybe some other time.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I would love to another time! (am away this week)


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes I remember you saying you weren't going to be around, I guess a lot of people aren't home right now.

Twas a beautiful day today! The dogs and us just spent all day outside playing with the hose LOL.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

i saw this posting too late! we would have loved to come. my girls spent some quality time with the hose today too!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Nice to see my dogs aren't the only ones who feel they have to attack the water stream haha.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Aww saw it too late too, I was sick all weekend... drats. 

I put the hose on Bayne today too,,,, he loves is and in 30C degree weather I certainly hope so, he loves his pool this year and he doesn't pee in it any more, I guess he's growing up.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2012)

Is this still happening? :0


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Unfortunately I can't have the meet at my house right now, we have 4 horses and a colt occupying the fields now.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I don't have the space for one - but would love to meet other Golden owners in the area! Even at a park or something!


----------

